# Babies out of box?



## AlexisCares (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey everyone i need help really quick. My 5 week old baby cockatiels are out of their box. Theirs 5 of them.They get out now a lot often now and i need help on knowing what to do. Its getting pretty late here and they should go to sleep but i just wanna know what to do. Should i put the babies back in the box or just leave them out to sleep? Their all in the bottom of the cage, i put a long towel in the bottom so they don't get as cold. I was thinking should i put a Shoe Box? Also will the parents continue feeding the babies if they are out? They have been feeding the babies till this day. We have one albino cockatiel thats still in the box and the mom goes in their and out.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

AlexisCares said:


> Hey everyone i need help really quick. My 5 week old baby cockatiels are out of their box. Theirs 5 of them.They get out now a lot often now and i need help on knowing what to do. Its getting pretty late here and they should go to sleep but i just wanna know what to do. Should i put the babies back in the box or just leave them out to sleep? Their all in the bottom of the cage, i put a long towel in the bottom so they don't get as cold. I was thinking should i put a Shoe Box? Also will the parents continue feeding the babies if they are out? They have been feeding the babies till this day. We have one albino cockatiel thats still in the box and the mom goes in their and out.


If fully feathered they should have no problem being out of the box. If any still have pin feathers I would put them back in the box. The parents should continue feeding either way.


----------



## AlexisCares (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply helped a lot


----------

